# Tank Size



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

What size of tank for bettas do you reccomend? I've always read 5g, but I've seen on here lots of 2.5gs... I'm a little confused on what size is good. I have an extra 2.5g tank and a 1.5g tank. Should I buy a heater and cycle the 2.5 completely? Thanks!


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

Many people say that the minimum size for a Betta fish should be a 2.5 gallon tank. Some people debate that 5 gallons should be the minimum size. I have a 2 gallon (I thought it was 2.5 when I bought it) and it seem fine for my guy. You should _*definitiely *_ have a heater. Betta's a tropical fish that need 76 to 80 degree water. You should also get a thermometer to make sure your heater is working correctly. You don't have to cycle your tank but it's a good idea. Though I'm new to kish keeping so you should probably wait for another person to reply about cycling. http://nippyfish.net/2011/03/10/10-reasons-to-cycle-your-betta-tank/


Here's the Basic Betta Fish Care sticky. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I know about the temperature thing, and I wouldn't put a fish into a tank that's not cycled(I find it a bit cruel). But I'm happy to see that I can get another betta, there's been one that I've been eyeing for a while at the local fish store. And I found yet another 2.5g tank! YAY! I think that I have an extra thermometer somewhere in my house... But yay!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

A 2.5 is impossible to cycle, only 5g+ can hold a cycle.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmmm... Something must be off then. I did a "cycle" on a 2.5g tank with one of the bettas I had once. I must have read the reading once. It went through all of the parts of the cycle and I used the API liquid kit... Any ideas on that?


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

It is not _impossible_ to cycle a 2.5g. I would consider my g/f's 2.5g to be cycled. It very difficult to keep a _stable balance_. I see the the phrase "I can't hold a cycle" often. When in reality, you are not _holding_ a cycle. A tank only cycles once unless you do something major like change out the filter without letting the new one sit in the tank running for a few days, or do 100% water changes.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Jodah said:


> It is not _impossible_ to cycle a 2.5g. I would consider my g/f's 2.5g to be cycled. It very difficult to keep a _stable balance_. I see the the phrase "I can't hold a cycle" often. When in reality, you are not _holding_ a cycle. A tank only cycles once unless you do something major like change out the filter without letting the new one sit in the tank running for a few days, or do 100% water changes.


Ok, cool. Thanks! That's really interesting


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

You're welcome. I think a lot of confusion comes from improperly used terms. The bacteria propagate regardless of tank size. The main issue is that there may not be enough good bacteria to consume _all_ of the ammonia and turn it into nitrite and then to nitrate. So, when most people say 5g is the minimum to _hold_ a cycle, I think the proper way to explain it would be that the tank has enough good bacteria to consume all of the ammonia without the need for 100% water changes. 

Case in point: My g/f's 2.5g has not had a 100% water change since the 2nd day I set it up. Plus, I only did a 100% (was closer to 80% really) due to the fact that I flubbed and didn't rinse the gravel enough.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes a 2.5g can be cycled it is just not a stable cycle I think. Any thing under 5g, you don't need to cycle because it isn't stable so thats why people say they can't. I wouldn't worry about cycling a small tank.


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I have a question similar to this that y'all would know the answer to. I went to get a plant for my 2 gallon and the guy gave me advice. I had been taking everything out of my tank, wiping the tank, rinsing the gravel, etc. The guy said that I shouldn't do that and instead, make small water changes about every day to 2 days and do a 100% water change about once every 3 or 4 weeks only using de-clhorinated water in order to keep the good bacteria and the natural cycle that the tank has. Is this right?


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Personally, I don't drain and break down the tank for every water change. I do small water changes every other day (about 20% on my 2.5g) I do a larger water change at the end of the week where I change about 80% where I bring the water level down to about 1" above the gravel surface.

The fuzzy part of all this is it doesn't work for every tank. I have basically all the necessary test kits (just ordered the GH&KH kit) and keep a close eye on ammonia levels. But I usually get 0ppm on the test kit. I've only once seen anything higher and even that was only .25ppm. Which occurred 2 days after setting the tank up.

Out of curiosity, which "guy" told you to do that?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A 2.5 gallon CAN be cycled and it CAN be a stable cycle. I had a 2.5 gallon that was set up and cycled for two years with nary a peep of ammonia in that entire time besides one mini-cycle after I had to move the tank home from school one summer. The trick is providing tons of surface area in the filter and not over stocking.

I also have a 3 gallon that has been stably cycled on and off for the past 3 years.


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

It was the "fish/plant guy" at Double M Feed, which I'm pretty sure is only in New Orleans. It's not a big chain like Petsmart or Petco. I would do only water changes like that but i'm concerned about the gravel. Beau will only eat flakes, small bloodworms, or pellets that have been cut because he has a small mouth, I guess. Either that or he's a male diva, haha! But it kind of makes it a little messier. I know my tank is pretty small, but would a test kit help me decide how often to change the water? I've never used a test kit.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I think test kits are a requirement to keeping any fish. Not an option. Can you keep a healthy setup? Absolutely, there are many people at my mom's work and her tank as well that prove it. Would I feel comfortable? Not one bit. But I'm also extremely careful as to how I keep my fish. In the past I've gone blindyl into it and lost many fish. Now I know better.

Besides, test kits are only 8-10 bucks each, or you can save yourself money in the long run, especially if you plan on going any larger than 5g, by getting the Freshwater master kit from API. Thats about $24 on amazon at the moment. At the very least, get the ammonia test kit. It's 10 bucks max for peace of mind.

Also, a gravel vac might not be a bad idea. The smallest one at petco goes for about $9, only thing I would change is get an adapter to go from the 3/8" line, down to 1/4" line and grab some clear 1/4" tubing from your local hardware store. I find on the small tnaks that the 3/8" line flows too much water. In a small tank it makes it difficult to properly vacuum all the gravel before the tank water level gets too low.

/end rambling


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, well I'm about to run some errands anyway so I'll go ahead and get a test kit. I would get the master kit but I really have no room to upgrade until the fall. I'll look into a gravel vac, too. Thank you!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Please keep in mind not everyone is American and prices are quite different. For one type of tester here, it's $12+ (like Ammonia) and some are $20+ each (like Nitrates). API Masters are also much more expensive. Only complete kit I can get here is $99. I personally check for ammonia only when there is an issue but my tropical and female Betta tanks are mature. Only reason something would be off is if I'm being lazy and not doing my water changes. But as for my Betta tanks, I never check anything on them as they are changed properly. Doesn't mean I shouldn't have fish lol

I think the argument of anything over 5g can be cycled is not because you cannot cycle anything under 5g, but because anything over 5g would be a pain and a hassle to do weekly 100% water changes on. My 29g needed to be cycled, as I could not keep up with an uncycled tank that large. I have 1.5g tanks here that cycled on their own, doesn't mean I kept the cycle. I just wanted to try lol

I really hate these kind of threads! Anyways, to the original question... 2.5g is the recommended minimum, 5g is better, 1g is acceptable. I use 1.5g tanks and my guys enjoy them, but they enjoy upgrades even more


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I never said I look down on those that don't have kits, or choose not to get them. Sorry if it came across that way. I was explaining my point of view.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I would do a minimum of 2 gal. My latest male is in a 2 gal glass bowl and it's planted with a heater. He loves it! He's vibrant and lively and builds bubble nests. He even dances when I come by expecting food. So I recommend at least 2 gallons. Live plants also help tremendously. I have found that my boys LOVE live plants. Also I use alot of Anacharis which helps with ammonia, sucks it all up like crazy. But I've found some who wouldn't put a betta in less than 5 gallons so it's up to you.


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm experimenting with a small setup, adding pants with Betta day one, use conditioners at the start, now a pro Betta water commercial 1Liter size. Had zero water clouding and now 2 Ghost Shrimp. I would elect to use conditioned water but this is experimenting with available options. Will report monthly, 2 weeks it's great, all active, eating well. Clue water changes not the norm.


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's my setup
Experimenting



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOt2qFSxhqI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry i never cycle tank so i don't even know how to do it and i don't understand it, because my first betta that I got as a gift about i think 4.5 years ago. I really didn't even know what to do with him since I never had fish in my life. So I went to the pet store for advice. The girl who work there had 7 years old betta and she told me to do 100% water changes…..



Now i have 8 bettas. I am very addicted to betta fish lol Each in 2.5 gall and i do 100% water changes every 5 days . And i do rinse the gravel and the tank and make sure plants not rotten .My oldest already i think about 4 years old and youngest about will be 2 years since i have him in 02/12. And they don't even get sick yeat. I have all emergency kit for them at home though lol.

I know other instruction for 2.5 gall recommended by someone very knowledgeable 1-50% and 1-100% water changes a week

5 gall 50% every week and 100% a month

So guys don’t blame me it not my fault it just the way I learned


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a very objective guide in my signature if you require help deciding which tank you should upgrade to or purchase new 

PM me if you have any further questions.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

If i will buy another tank (bigger or smaller) my boyfriend will kill me lol


----------

